
How did you find your job in the Nordic countries? - grumman
Maybe this is an issue somewhat specific, but there it its:<p>I am a recent graduate in Computer Science and Mathematics from Spain, with experience in GPGPU and interest in simulations, HPC and scientific computing in general.<p>I would love to work in one of the Nordic countries, with Sweden and Norway as my two favourites, but I have no contacts there nor I have any clue of where to find a well-paid job that really interests me.<p>If you are working in one of those countries, how did you find your job? Do you know of any opportunities there?<p>Where should I start my job search?
======
gus_massa
In the last "Who is hiring?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460777)
(458 points, 7 days ago, 965 comments) there are two post from Norway and two
post from Sweden.

